# TELE'S TELE'S & more TELE'S heres another one



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

here's one i been working on 
















its a swamp ash body with roasted maple top & an ebony fingerboard 
















i haven't decided what color to dye it , but when you wet the maple it gets alot darker I'll have to test on some scraps first


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya gonna leave the burn marks :sport-smiley-002:

looks good.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

its really hard to capture the curl with the camera


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im considering putting a tele neck pickup in the neck with a gold cover but i wanted a hotter sounding pickup than a tele more of a strat sound i got some pickup parts comming so i might make a taller bobbin to get a few more winds on it


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY nice man..the color just SCREAMS with that top..


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

nice work! I'm jealous, I'm really bad with my hands so the only thing I can do is lust over others great work!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Where did the burn marks go???:sport-smiley-002: I was in my supplier today and was REALLY tempted to look at the curly maple one sale.... another time


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> nice work! I'm jealous, I'm really bad with my hands so the only thing I can do is lust over others great work!


Hhaha that exactly the same for me.

That strat is somkin hot man...love how bright she came out.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, both of them look really nice. I wish I had the skills to make great guitars like that.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks guys the tele is crimson red aniline dye from lee valley and the burn marks are gone haha


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Holy shitballs! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

those guitars look amazing! nice work!


----------

